# whats Cookin



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

We fired up the gas grill big time lately , I know a purist uses charcoal .....

but the guy with little time uses gas 

So what you been cooking lately , outdoors be it gas , charcoal , pit , dutch oven , open fire or other method of outdoor cooking


did Broccoli sliced the heads in 1/4 rolled them in a little olive oil and set them right on the grate flip then move off direct heat 

sweet potatoes , peeled , then sliced 3/8 inch thick slices rolled them in some olive oil and salt then laid on the grill grate let both sides sear nicly then moved them off to the sides and kept flipping them regular , these came out very well , the wife wants these more often 


I have been trying to do things that are not commonly thought of as grill food 

yesterday it was ribs and chicken with the in-laws 

we have also been doing the usual burgers , brats and hot dogs

pork chops latter this week are on the menu 

a new house favorite is Nachos on the grill , I had made them in the oven a few weeks ago and the wife liked them so much better than the microwave , so i tried them on the grill , very good indeed, and fast 

tonight it is home made pizza on the grill


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't use the grill to often, but believe it or not the last thing I yearned for was a hot dog.......
On Friday for some reason I just craved a grilled hotdog. So I dug out the grill cooked a package of hotdogs ate three of them with mustard, relish, and onion - bout the best hotdogs I've had in a very long time. Since the grill is out the wife hinted, down-right requested a steak. Sooo, guess I'm going shopping in a day or so.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't drink much but I had one of those cravings Saturday evening so fired up the grill to heat up and I rode my bike down to the Liqueur store , its not very far and bought some cold beer and came home and had a few , and boy was that good tasting beer , and cheese burgers 

I had been outside all day as the range master working with junior shooters , something about being outside all day makes the beer taste better.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I cut chunks of what I call specitily wood put in 5 gallon pails and fill with water then put the lid on. 
I had some salmon from last falls run I decided to grill. Get the well seasoned Ash going and got some of the hickory I had soaking out. Once the Ash was down pretty much to all coals I laid on the wet hickory. About 15 minutes it was rolling a good smoke so I put the salmon on with some asparagus. 
That is what I fixed for my self on Fathers day.

 Al


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Right now, bacon and eggs


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Grilled Coyote on the menu today.
Slow cook the coyote meat over a grill, marinate with some fruit based glaze, roll in cabbage leaves when done, and serve with steamed white rice.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

cooked a few things on the grill over the last week 

did onions garlic and peppers sauteed in scrambled eggs Sunday 

i found a burner setting that gets me a fairly consistent 350 so I did chocolate chip cookies 3 dozen , Sunday afternoon

yesterday evening after our sweet corn and portabella mushroom burgers I did a dozen muffins last night for breakfast this morning 

for the baking I found some pieces of angle iron to get me about 1 1/2 inches off the grates was good the bottoms of the first batch of cookies was a little dark , but getting it a little higher helped and by the 3rd dozen I had it dialed right in and set up to make perfect cookies 

have not turned on the oven in the house , and that is my goal keep the heat outside but eat well


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just ran out of steak,deer and beef. I grabbed a roast and seared all the way around and closed things down and let it smoke for a couple hours. Not bad but I think the next time I'll inject it with some flavored marinade. The inside of a big hunk of meat like that didn't have a lot of flavor.

Actually,the only reason I wanted to post here was to give you a hard time about missing the friendship shoot but sounds like you are pretty bussy anyway!

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1shotwade said:


> I just ran out of steak,deer and beef. I grabbed a roast and seared all the way around and closed things down and let it smoke for a couple hours. Not bad but I think the next time I'll inject it with some flavored marinade. The inside of a big hunk of meat like that didn't have a lot of flavor.
> 
> Actually,the only reason I wanted to post here was to give you a hard time about missing the friendship shoot but sounds like you are pretty bussy anyway!
> 
> Wade


BUSY , no not me i just sit around all day wasting time 

yeah right , had 4H shoots Saturday before last and this weekend i have 2 Saturday and Sunday , and been cleaning up after the big storm last tuesday , finally got out to cut up the logs we drug out of the woods 3 Mondays ago on Saturday that was after cleaning all of our big junk up for the annual big garbage day drop off , split that load of wood before going to work yesterday they had me working the late shift 
I got my trailer so overloaded with split wood waiting to get stacked in the shed , the i lost a tire thankfully that happened in my own yard 

cooking on the grill is about the only thing i have gotten to lately that wasn't work , or 4H and if it wasn't just a few feet out he back door that might not have happened


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

One our favorite grilled items is fruit. Grilled peaches and grilled pineapple especially. Need medium heat and for peaches, peel, add a dash of cinnamon to the pit area and grill pit side down first. Flip over and grill til hot through. 

Just don't forget the pineapple is on the grill. We add it after grilling dinner and forgot about it one time. It makes great frisbees when weeeeeelllllll blackened...lol.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had the pineapple before that is very good 

last night was more eggs , i put the big skillet on the grill to get hot , go back in and cut up onion , peppers and garlic , add a little oil and toss it all in close the lid stir some , then go crack eggs , when the saute is nice , dump in the eggs ans start looking for a hot pad as they cook fast then add cheese over the top and server


----------

